# WANTED: Plus-sized/BBW singer for upcoming album



## AJ! (May 21, 2009)

Hiya gang,

Though I don't get to post here nearly as often as I used to (on the old boards), this place is never far from my heart. I'm logging in today because I'm involved with a new project that might offer a cool opportunity for one or more members of our community. I suppose this could just go up on Craig's List or someplace like that, but I felt it important to offer it here first. If such inquiries are not allowed in this forum, I offer my apologies for my ignorance of current guidelines.

Anyway, here's the pertinent info...

*WANTED:* plus-sized/BBW vocalist(s) for upcoming music project. Candidate may be solo performer or part of a group, positive emphasis on size encouraged. Strong consideration given to acts featuring multiple BBW performers. Genre of project is rock/pop but open to artists of other persuasions. Current roster includes established name talent. If chosen, candidate will be required to provide an album-ready recording for inclusion on an upcoming CD. Eligible song choices will be provided upon inquiry; also open to featuring original material. Ownership of recording remains with artist, great opportunity for exposure to a wide audience. Interested parties should submit song samples, photos, bios, etc. via weblink only (no attachments) to the address below. You will be contacted if you are being considered.

info (at) splitscreenentertainment.com


----------



## smithnwesson (May 21, 2009)

Well that probably leaves me out, since I'm a skinny guy who can't sing worth shit


----------



## AJ! (May 22, 2009)

You and me both, my friend.

Er, more or less...


----------



## FatAndProud (May 23, 2009)

OMG. I wanna make the BBW girl band....instead of spice girls...we can call it Big Girls or something. lol Too bad I can't sing  I can stand there and be pretty tho...so yeah.:happy:


----------



## Santaclear (May 23, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Well that probably leaves me out, since I'm a skinny guy who can't sing worth shit



You should try for it anyway. Don't let them discriminate against you!


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> You should try for it anyway. Don't let them discriminate against you!



There should be a forum.


----------



## ToniTails (May 23, 2009)

i can sing---- if only i had a band===


----------



## AJ! (May 27, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> i can sing---- if only i had a band===


Toni, see if you have any friends who are in bands, or who have home recording capability. That's often all it takes these days to put together a quality recording.



FatAndProud said:


> OMG. I wanna make the BBW girl band....instead of spice girls...we can call it Big Girls or something.


If you can get that together, F&P, you'd probably be a shoo-in!

If anybody has any other questions or concerns, I'm happy to pop in to respond.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (May 29, 2009)

Hi there - I am a SSBBW singer and have made a name for myself in Vermont. I am looking to expand my horizons though and would love to be considered for this project! You may check out some clips of my music on my myspace (just to give you a heads-up, the music there is not everything I am able to do nor does it represent the genre I sing - as in it may appear that I sing folk or soul, but I can do rock and pop and everything else as well). 

http://www.myspace.com/celisastratton

PM me, or I will PM you, and we can discuss this! I am seriously interested and a lot of people around here can tell you that I am very talented, and hella cute to boot!

Huzzzah!


----------



## sirGordy (May 29, 2009)

AJ! said:


> Hiya gang,
> 
> Though I don't get to post here nearly as often as I used to (on the old boards), this place is never far from my heart. I'm logging in today because I'm involved with a new project that might offer a cool opportunity for one or more members of our community. I suppose this could just go up on Craig's List or someplace like that, but I felt it important to offer it here first. If such inquiries are not allowed in this forum, I offer my apologies for my ignorance of current guidelines.
> 
> ...




AJ, I know that Celisa (Celestial Ceece) would be more than capable of fulfilling that gig. She is an excellent singer (have heard her) and she is a true hard working lady, with a sincere heart. Celisa would definitely be worth very serious consideration for that project.


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

Celestial Ceece said:


> Hi there - I am a SSBBW singer and have made a name for myself in Vermont. I am looking to expand my horizons though and would love to be considered for this project! You may check out some clips of my music on my myspace (just to give you a heads-up, the music there is not everything I am able to do nor does it represent the genre I sing - as in it may appear that I sing folk or soul, but I can do rock and pop and everything else as well).
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/celisastratton
> 
> ...


Actually, as soon as i read this i thought of you!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2009)

sirGordy said:


> AJ, I know that Celisa (Celestial Ceece) would be more than capable of fulfilling that gig. She is an excellent singer (have heard her) and she is a true hard working lady, with a sincere heart. Celisa would definitely be worth very serious consideration for that project.





mergirl said:


> Actually, as soon as i read this i thought of you!



Thirded! I thought of Celisa as soon as I saw this.


----------



## AJ! (May 29, 2009)

Celestial Ceece said:


> Hi there - I am a SSBBW singer and have made a name for myself in Vermont. I am looking to expand my horizons though and would love to be considered for this project! You may check out some clips of my music on my myspace (just to give you a heads-up, the music there is not everything I am able to do nor does it represent the genre I sing - as in it may appear that I sing folk or soul, but I can do rock and pop and everything else as well).
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/celisastratton
> 
> ...


Hello, Ceese! 

I certainly do remember you from your posts and pictures of a few years ago. I don't think I was aware of the fact that you were also a singer, so thanks for chiming in on this topic! I'm stuck on dial-up at the moment but I'll be sure to check out your song samples in the near future. Be sure to send an inquiry to the address in the original post, as well. Curiously, what sort of recording capabilities do you have? I ask because I know the only way artists are finding placement on this album is by being able to record and mix their contributions themselves. You can reply privately if you prefer and I'll get back to you when I can. Regardless, thanks so much for the interest and I look forward to sampling your music soon. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Thirded! I thought of Celisa as soon as I saw this.


Oddly enough, Lilly, YOU were the first person *I* thought of with respect to this project! As I recall, you and I spoke briefly of this at the NJ bash in October, though at the time you didn't think you had the means to properly put that beautiful voice of yours on tape. If anything has changed in that regard, by all means let me know. 

And to mergirl and sirGordy, thanks very much for the references! I'll be sure to keep your positive feedback in mind. If anyone else has a suggestion of artists or friends, please don't hesitate to point them out! There is more than one album slot open, so it's not like suggesting one artist will bump off another.

Okay, leaving for the weekend now, back next week... my thanks to everyone who has participated in this thread so far!


----------



## exile in thighville (May 29, 2009)

AJ! said:


> the only way artists are finding placement on this album is by being able to record and mix their contributions themselves



getting cd quality recording, instrumentation, mixing, etc might be a little difficult...


----------



## stan_der_man (May 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> getting cd quality recording, instrumentation, mixing, etc might be a little difficult...



I've heard some pretty damned good recordings that were done through a low budget 24 bit audio card on a fairly average PC... It doesn't take much to make an acceptable recording now-a-days (perhaps not truly CD quality though...) A stock Intel Mac with GarageBand (and at least 4G RAM) would do at least that.


----------



## AJ! (May 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> getting cd quality recording, instrumentation, mixing, etc might be a little difficult...


Not necessarily! Check out the samples from the tribute album I worked on last year (linked below). Most of the music was recorded on home studio equipment (and mixed with personal computer software) but still sounds great. The majority of artists involved with this upcoming project are working musicians, and as such have easy access to this kind of gear. While not a big-budget or major label release, I can confirm that there is some name talent involved, so I'm just doing what I can to also include someone from the BBW community.

Oh, and if anybody is brave enough, the link below also includes a sample of a song parody croaked out by yours truly, in character as C.C. Banana. It's guaranteed to shorten your life expectancy, so be sure to listen with earmuffs on!

* KISS MY ANKH: A Tribute To Vinnie Vincent*
http://www.myspace.com/KissMyAnkh



fa_man_stan said:


> I've heard some pretty damned good recordings that were done through a low budget 24 bit audio card on a fairly average PC... It doesn't take much to make an acceptable recording now-a-days (perhaps not truly CD quality though...) A stock Intel Mac with GarageBand (and at least 4G RAM) would do at least that.


Thanks, Stan! I'd already typed out my above reply before you responded (and didn't feel like wasting), but your assessment is right on the money!


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Jun 3, 2009)

I have studio access and will be rehearsing and recording very soon with my guitarist and producer...But in addition to THAT, I already have some original tunes recorded and I have a specific one in mind that I would like to submit. The subject matter of the song is about being a big woman (or anybody else who has a great "face" for radio - you've heard of that expression before). The character in the song is basically wondering how to strike a balance without selling out and learning how to believe in herself. 

SO...I will mail out this song and a few others, but I think the song I'm referring to is very funky, good quality, and perfect for this project! I'll burn a copy and put it in the mail soon!

XO


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've heard some pretty damned good recordings that were done through a low budget 24 bit audio card on a fairly average PC... It doesn't take much to make an acceptable recording now-a-days (perhaps not truly CD quality though...) A stock Intel Mac with GarageBand (and at least 4G RAM) would do at least that.



you're talking to a dude with three laptop-made records here, i just meant that after aj mentioned having to send in finished recordings that there's a big difference between having ready musicians lined up to back a singer and a singer sending in a homemade diy track with all instruments completed


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHA--- awesome


----------



## AJ! (Jun 12, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> HAHAHAHA--- awesome


If you like that, you ought to hear me sing in the shower.

Not that I sing any better in there, I just like the idea of hot chicks watching me while I bathe.


----------



## Ali (Jun 15, 2009)

http://youtube.com/user/AliciaSharp

I don't have access to a band or anything, but I can sing


----------



## mergirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Ali said:


> http://youtube.com/user/AliciaSharp
> 
> I don't have access to a band or anything, but I can sing


WOW! You certainly can!! What a beautiful voice, you express so much feeling, which for me is one of the most important things about having a voice.


----------

